# First post - new guy with sprayer



## billyvray (Jan 22, 2019)

Howdy friends, new here from south of Atlanta. 15,000 sqft Bermuda sod yard (or started that way 13 years ago), now about half weeds but I've decided to take it back!

I have reviewed the Bermuda Triangle and bible, about to purchase Prodiamine. 
I recently obtained a Greenwood (Harbor Freight) 15 gallon spot sprayer for cheap. It didn't work at all to begin with u til I replaced the crap hose clamps with proper ones, and now it sprays well.
I currently have it mounted on my John Deere lt110, on an aluminum frame bolted to the rear. It's a great cargo carrier that was built for a Halloween project (story for another day but it was awesome).
I want to build a spray boom but where can you get nozzles? I'll make the rest myself. I plan to valve it in to have an on/off switch, and use the spot sprayer also.

Here's the setup.











Bill in Ga


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Not sure what you are looking for from a nozzle point and how much you plan to fabricate

Have you read the Teejet Nozzle Thread?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

You are about to miss or have missed your window for pre emergent.


----------



## billyvray (Jan 22, 2019)

You may be right there. I've already got stuff coming up. May have to concentrate on treating and fertilizing for now.


----------



## billyvray (Jan 22, 2019)

I have just found and am reading the tjet thread now....I reckon I'll find what I need there.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Scroll through here https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TeeJet/documents/catalogs/cat51a_us.pdf it'll have everything you need.

You can then plug the part number into a website like spraysmarter.com or sprayerdepot.com


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey @billyvray im looking to do the same thing with that harbor freight sprayer in terms of creating a boom sprayer. Did you end up completing the build?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

LawnDoc16 said:


> Hey @billyvray im looking to do the same thing with that harbor freight sprayer in terms of creating a boom sprayer. Did you end up completing the build?


That user hasn't been around in nearly 16-17 months.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> LawnDoc16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey @billyvray im looking to do the same thing with that harbor freight sprayer in terms of creating a boom sprayer. Did you end up completing the build?
> ...


Have you made any progress? I am looking at adding this sprayer boom and turning it off and on using this lighted switch, which should be bright enough to see during the day.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDoc16 said:
> ...


Perhaps a mis quote but I have a sprayerMate in my Lesco 80 and haven't had the need to make any adjustments.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Indeed it was a misquote.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

LawnDoc16 said:


> Hey @billyvray im looking to do the same thing with that harbor freight sprayer in terms of creating a boom sprayer. Did you end up completing the build?


Have you made any progress? I am looking at adding this sprayer boom and turning it off and on using this lighted switch, which should be bright enough to see during the day.


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey @Grizzly Adam my dad back home (I'm young and when I moved out, put the lawn care on him) has begun building a push boom sprayer. The frame has come together with alot of extra materials laying around at home (including a cooler for a tank).

We're actually going to order alot of the sprayer components today (pump, fittings, nozzles, etc) and I can provide updates as that comes along. Definitely need to get going on that as probably a month away or so on pre -em


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, I am very interested in how your are handling your. I am sure I will be building something, but I am not sure it will be this year as I have several projects on my plate including the upcoming sprinkler system install, continuing to reside the house, and hopefully building a new "mower garage" (probably technically still a shed, but basically a mini garage). The last one depends on lumber prices, but lucking my siding hasn't really gone up.


----------

